# Silverback Couplings for HDPE pipe burst



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Look what came in the mail today. These are designed for pipe bursting and they are stout. I put a regular strongback coupling in there so you can see the difference.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Those things are sweet! I remember when fernco was designing them. You pipe bursting now?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Nope.....doing a job with CJPlumber on monday.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Good deal! Snap some pics!


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

They make them in a concrete to CI?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cuda said:


> They make them in a concrete to CI?


Is concrete the same size as clay? If yes, then they do. But they don't have 6" clay to 4" plastic unfortunantly.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Just the fact that they have them for clay probably means they make them for concrete also but concrete has a little larger outside diameter than clay so there are clay and concrete versions if you ever run into concrete. Here we have a mix of both sometimes on the same line.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

what do those expensive looking things cost ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

justme said:


> what do those expensive looking things cost ?


I think between 120-180 for a 4x4 but don't quote me on that.....for the most part I just order stuff and don't really focus on the price that much. If I was doing a ton of bursting then it makes sense doing a cost comparison. But this will probably be my last bursting job so I just ordered it. I think Clint is the Source 1 rep for texas.....talk to Epox, he'll have his number. Plus since you guys are doing all that lining, you should definitely have pipe patch as well. 

Sorry Tom, kinda forgot to take pics, I was so excited I totally forgot to take job pics. But ole CJplumber......he's got an awesome crew with him. He just impressed me through and through. From Ventura to OC, he's definently the guy to call!


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I remember seeing those at the WWETT show last year. Impressive looking couplers.


----------

